# bristlenose pleco variations poll



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

hi Im breeding albino bnps (im switching to lf albinos) and I wanted to have another type bot I couldn't decide between calico, super red, and green dragon. I want to have long fin plecos. if you have ever kept these pics would be great the google ones aren't ever adults and they are so varied I just want to know what they would look like. Im open to suggestions of other types although I didn't want to get blue eyed because they are so similar to albinos.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Rogers in surrey has some of the nicest Long fin Bristls noses Ive seen. They are atlest 5 years old and full grown. They are in 1 of the display tanks. He has albino and Silvertips. They are beauties. 

Im growing out 3 Long fins. 2 albinos and 1 Silvertip. I plan on adding them to my African tank once they get bigger. Im also growing out 2 Reg fin Calico's. I heard the calicos aren't as hardy as the regulars. Not sure if that's true. Id love to see some super red long fins, green dragons or calico's


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

If you get any pics I would love to see, I just can't decide. I can only have one more type.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

If you vote other pls post which type


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

People say you shouldn't mix L144 with albinos, but I don't see why, other than to be a purist. I have Longfin L144s and the longfins are always much lighter than the shortfins. I am almost certain that the longfins had been bred with albinos somewhere down the line. 

If you bred a longfin L144 with a shortfin albino for example, I'm guessing the babies will end up a mix of short fins and long fins, maybe with some of each albinos and leucistics.


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

you will probably end up with 100% brown offspring with a mix of long and short fins.
Check out www.bristlenoseworld.com for tons of info on genetics.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

if the longfin l144 has albino genes already then wouldn't it be more likely to have albino offspring?

*edit* Ddcool that link doesn't work for me.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't really want to cross the strains but decide which type to get


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

What about red calico?


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

What's that?


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry I guess I thought red calico was just wat calicos looked like


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok then I vote for super red.


----------

